# Getting sick constantly: need advice



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi all. I used to travel for a living in the US. I have always had an incredible immune system - never got sick - EVER. It's in my family genes.

Since moving to Mexico City, there is a direct correlation between the amount of public transportation I have to take and how frequently I become ill. And because my immune system is suppressed from the previous illness, the next illness is usually much more intense.

Those around me have had the flu more than once this year - me? I am getting over my third bout. Again, this NEVER happened to me in the states. I was like some kind of immune robot to all things evil when it came to sickness.

I am a precautionary person too: I wash my hands very frequently - every time I get off a public transportation system. I carry antibacterial gel with me. I don't touch my face, blah blah blah. But I can't seem to stop getting sick.

Did anyone have this problem when they moved here to the city? Does anyone have any recommendations? I have had to quit my job that requires me to take four to six metros a day, a couple of cabs and three peseros all in one day. It is just taking its toll on me. (I was having to travel to at least four colonias a day and interact with at least 30 different business people, not including anyone on public transportation).

I am waiting for reqs to open for corporate as soon as approved budgets are realized so I can see if I can get on with a company down here doing the tech I did in the US (which was why I LEFT the US: to get away from corporate). so that I can travel on public transportation just to and from work, and only have one place of business to go to every day.

Anyone have any other ideas to keep me from getting sick constantly?

Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

This has been a particularly difficult winter with viruses, particularly the respiratory kind. As they mutate quickly, one can get over a certain viral infection, only to be laid low by one of its cousins. Your need to use public transportation, and the unending contact with so many others, has evidently overwhelmed your resistance, as you seem to have discovered. Never fear; spring will come.


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks so much for the response Ringo. As always, you are the "god" of all things knowledge for this country.

Agreed that my body is coming into contact with things it has never experienced before, and unfortunately, it has wreaked havoc on what I do, which requires constant travel on public transportation (four times a day). Hence the fact that I have to get off of public transportation. And frankly, EVERYONE I know in D.F. has the flu right now; some for the second or third time.

I also think that part of my problem is El Popo. I've never had allergies in my life, and I've lived in allergy central in the states for most of the years of my life.

However, I have found recently that with El Popo, and with Feb coming I seem to have some allergies. I think. Never had them before.

My aunt, who has lived here for 20 years says that Feb is really bad, because the winds die down and pollution has no way to dissipate, along with El Popo's constant "dust" settling. Do you think that has caused some of my problems as well? Or at least exacerbated them?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You are probably correct in your assumption that pollution may be a contributing factor in respiratory infections. The irritation that it causes can make for easier entry by an opportunistic virus. As such, you will want to put up all the defenses you can; including nasal sprays which contain glycerine and even going so far as to wear a respirator (paper masks are of little help-virus is too small).
Most of Mexico's cities are subject to winter's thermal inversions, exacerbating pollution quite seriously, since the advent of industrialization. Note how almost all of them are situated in valleys, surrounded by mountains. Only when the spring winds arrive, do they get 'a spring cleaning'.


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks Ringo. Can you clarify something for me? What do you mean by "...even going so far as to wear a respirator"? 

I do know that the masks that people wear here don't do anything. Now, I wear a CPAP at night, but of course, that exacerbates the problem because of the crud in the air in my apartment. 

I used to have a FABULOUS air cleaner in the states which would be perfect for me here. It's expensive, but I am at the point where I am about to deem it worth the cost.

So, respirator - what do you mean by that? Thanks in advance!

Oh PS: Never heard of the nasal spray with glycerin. Interesting. Will look that up and give it a try.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

This site, and others, may inform you about respirators: http://www.respirated.com/
For the nasal spray, as for 'Nasalub' at your 'farmacia'. It helps a lot in the dry season, alleviating dry membranes and their susceptibility to infection, while the glycerine provides a barrier. It may also help during use of the CPAP machine at night. If you can succeed at taking the necessary measures to eliminate the need for the machine, it would certainly help.


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks so much Ringo. Yup, I am almost completely off the machine. In fact, I was off the machine until I started getting sick again. Weird, huh? I have lost 80 pounds right before, and since I have been in Mexico (all the walking, you know), and I didn't have to use it anymore. But when all this crap came to be, I had to get back on my cpap.

Again, will get the Nasalub, because I need to go get some generic Claritin, and will talk a look at the website. 

Thank you SOOOO much for the information!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

If you are using your CPAP, then make sure you also do two things: use the humidifier attachment on your machine, and clean it and your mask very often. That will help keep your sinuses moist so they can help protect you from the bugs, and the mask won't recycle the same germs back into your system each night.


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks Carlos! It is time for me to get new supplies, but my supplier is in the US. Do you use a CPAP? If so, who are you using for your supplies? Are they in Mexico?

Thanks!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

One question, what does your Dr. say? 

And the whole board loves Ringo! 
and the rest of the Beatles............


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

cheldear said:


> Thanks Carlos! It is time for me to get new supplies, but my supplier is in the US. Do you use a CPAP? If so, who are you using for your supplies? Are they in Mexico?
> 
> Thanks!


There are respiratory supply dealers all over MX - typically they handle CPAP and Oxygen Concentrators, supplies and repairs. Costs are lower in MX than the costs of any of the US-based mail order suppliers, without the shipping costs and time needed. If you can't find one in the directory or online, call the office of a local doctor who specializes in lung or sleep disorders and they will know suppliers.


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

hehe. I have always loved Ringo. He has helped me so much!

Depends on which doctor we are talking about. I haven't seen my doctor here about the situation. Figure he'll tell me to take the equivalent of Claritin (Loratadina). 

As for doc in the US - can't get back to see them. 

Viruses really can't be helped, and I won't take an antibiotic unless it's absolutely necessary. I do plan on seeing him to see if maybe I have had an ongoing sinus infection that I didn't know about (I get like, no symptoms with them; it's weird) that might be exacerbating my issues and knock that out of necessary.

Other than that, viruses are viruses. Whatcha gonna do about them, you know?


----------



## Mexico Babe (Aug 1, 2011)

Ummmm, whom is ringo????? I suppose u would be talking about rvgringo????? No ringo and the Beatles here on this forum..... Rv ******!!!! He had an rv and he is a ******!!!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Oh, oh; I've been found out!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello all!

I would like to comment on the immune issues that you have mentioned. I have not noticed Mexico to be a very health conscious nation. I do not mean colds and such but health in general. It is very difficult to find vitamins and of course organics are very rare. My husband, children and I were taking a walk one day and a local man pulled over to help us. When we said we were "just walking" he looked very puzzled, smiled and drove away. Apparently walking for health isn't a very common activity in the area. LOL He probably thought we were nuts!  What I have noticed is a great consumption of sugar (which lowers the immune system) and a large amount of pollution (which absolutely lowers the immune system) without much in the way of vitamins and exercise to counteract these things. As much as I love the Mexican culture and her people I would highly recommend not adopting the amount of sugar consumed here (I am from Colorado which is very health conscience, maybe expats from the Southern US wouldn't notice such a drastic difference.) I would certainly protect myself as much as possible from the pollution and I would find a good source of vitamins (Amazon ships to Mexico as well as Vitamin Life and Puritan Pride) and make sure that you are taking a good amount of antioxidants. Jamaica is a good natural antioxidant (unless it is loaded with sugar) as well as garlic being a natural immune booster. There’s lots of other natural things that can help your immune system but it takes time on-line to research and find the particular items. We haven't been sick but we are still living from our large supply of vitamins that we brought when we moved six months ago. anyway, I hope this helps! 
Blessings


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Taxcogal65 said:


> I would like to comment on the immune issues that you have mentioned. I have not noticed Mexico to be a very health conscious nation. I do not mean colds and such but health in general. It is very difficult to find vitamins and of course organics are very rare. My husband, children and I were taking a walk one day and a local man pulled over to help us. When we said we were "just walking" he looked very puzzled, smiled and drove away. Apparently walking for health isn't a very common activity in the area. LOL He probably thought we were nuts!  What I have noticed is a great consumption of sugar (which lowers the immune system) and a large amount of pollution (which absolutely lowers the immune system) without much in the way of vitamins and exercise to counteract these things. As much as I love the Mexican culture and her people I would highly recommend not adopting the amount of sugar consumed here (I am from Colorado which is very health conscience, maybe expats from the Southern US wouldn't notice such a drastic difference.) I would certainly protect myself as much as possible from the pollution and I would find a good source of vitamins (Amazon ships to Mexico as well as Vitamin Life and Puritan Pride) and make sure that you are taking a good amount of antioxidants. Jamaica is a good natural antioxidant (unless it is loaded with sugar) as well as garlic being a natural immune booster. There’s lots of other natural things that can help your immune system but it takes time on-line to research and find the particular items. We haven't been sick but we are still living from our large supply of vitamins that we brought when we moved six months ago. anyway, I hope this helps!


In general I agree, however I would like to pick at the details. There are tons of vitamin and health stores here, maybe it is just the big city. If anything, there are too many people selling homeopathic cures that don't do any good and just help separate people from their cash. Vitamins are essential, but there are a lot of other potions out there of dubious value. Also, the "recre-activas" (streets closed to traffic for bicyclists, runners and walkers) are hugely popular, so many people see the value of getting some exercise. I definitely agree about the over consumption of sugar and fat in the form of sugared drinks and botanas (snack foods). The US has the same problem. Mexico and the US seem to be competing for the title of most-obese-country on most rankings.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

I suppose it is where you are located. finding vitamins has been my obsession since we moved here but we are in Taxco and not the big city. Also, there is no biking or walking for pleasure or health. Again, it's big city verses smaller town. Again, I am from Colorado, which is rated as the healthiest state in the union, so my prospective is different than if I were from say, Alabama. (sorry Alabama! ;-) ).


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

PS. I wouldn't be against all of the natural cures, although I certainly wouldn't go to any of the "professional witchdoctors either". I had a really bad cough when we first arrived and our Mexican friends gave me a recipe of freshly squeezed limes, honey and canela heated but not scalding, that worked better than anything I've ever done in the states for my throat. (as a part time singer I would have LOVED to have this recipe for times when my throat got scratchy and I was supposed to sing that day.) Also, I have been told to put garlic on my daughter's scraped up knee, which of course is a great antibiodic but I wouldn't have thought of it for her knee. I think the local people have relied upon nature for many things and in some cases it's really good and in other cases it's useless. I've found that my previous knowledge of health and fitness has really helped me to sort through these things now that we live in Mexico. It's difficult, without any prior knowledge, to sift through what is useless folk medicine and what is valuable information that the American drug companies should be listening to! I would say that generally speaking, natural medicine left to itself (without contamination from human influence) can heal most any disease or problem. It's discerning what is useless folklore and what is helpful for my family that get's tricky. 

Basically though, if you stay away from refined sugar, eat lots of fresh fruit and veggies, take vitamin suppliments, and learn what natural forms of immune boosters their are, you can avoid many diseases. (My husband is 64 years old and has never been on any medication and can out hike many 30 year olds!) It does work!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Taxcogal65 said:


> Basically though, if you stay away from refined sugar, eat lots of fresh fruit and veggies, take vitamin suppliments, and learn what natural forms of immune boosters their are, you can avoid many diseases. (My husband is 64 years old and has never been on any medication and can out hike many 30 year olds!) It does work!


I agree. I am not from Colorado but I did live there for 5 years before coming to Mexico 4 years ago. I stay pretty healthy too. I have two years on your husband, 66, and still run marathons every year. The Mexico City marathon just before their 200th independence day last year was my most recent and 47th marathon.


----------



## FreedomLovers (Jul 15, 2011)

*Get Better!*

A couple of simple, inexpensive things that you can do right now to prevent illnesses, and to boost your immune system again are:

1. Gargle with Hydrogen Peroxide...trust us on this one...look it up, and do some research on it...it has transformed us...this is must have stuff...

2. Add Apple Cider Vinegar to your drinking water everyday...it has a strong taste, so don't add too much, but again, this substance is a miracle, especially in keeping your acidic level down, so that you can't get sick...do some research on this one as well...

Both are inexpensive and incredibly effective...you will thank us later!

David and Marie


----------

